# I'm worried...



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok. I got two "female" betta's about three days ago. Long story short, I was very misinformed, and told that two females could be housed together. Despite my research I decided to listen to the sales woman. Big, stupid mistake. I have two, a pink and a blue. The pink betta was flaring and chased the blue betta around a lot. Then they seemed to chill out. But the flaring and chasing started up again. I've now separated them into separate bowl. They were together for about two days, one night, before I separated them.

I posted pictures of them in the general betta chat, and have now been informed the pink female may actually be male. The pink betta did have a ovidepositer, or what appeared to be one, so i was confident it was female. Then I found out developing males may show signs of them. The pink betta is larger and has bigger fins than the female.

The pink betta has not tried to build a bubble nest as of yet. 

Is there any chance they could have mated in the two days they were together? I am very worried, as there is no way I would be able to handle a "pregnant" fish.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

kathstew said:


> Ok. I got two "female" betta's about three days ago. Long story short, I was very misinformed, and told that two females could be housed together. Despite my research I decided to listen to the sales woman. Big, stupid mistake. I have two, a pink and a blue. The pink betta was flaring and chased the blue betta around a lot. Then they seemed to chill out. But the flaring and chasing started up again. I've now separated them into separate bowl. They were together for about two days, one night, before I separated them.
> 
> I posted pictures of them in the general betta chat, and have now been informed the pink female may actually be male. The pink betta did have a ovidepositer, or what appeared to be one, so i was confident it was female. Then I found out developing males may show signs of them. The pink betta is larger and has bigger fins than the female.
> 
> ...




no he would build a nest of bubbles and she and he embrace he squueezes her eggs out and fertilzes them and then puts them in the bubbles.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok. Thank you so much! I knew about the embracing, I was worried they might have done that while I was sleeping. Thank you.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

nah he'd have a nest and be running her off it lol


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Your safe....females don't get pregnant...they are egg layers with external fertilization.......parental care by the male.....


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok. Thanks. I know I sound like an idiot, and I apologize for that. I was just never expecting something like this. I was told I had two females, and now I am scrambling for information. 

I appreciate all of this. And I will get better, I promise.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

its a learning curve


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Abby,

"its a learning curve "

It sure is! I learn something new every day here...


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

here fishy fishy fishy said:


> abby,
> 
> "its a learning curve "
> 
> it sure is! I learn something new every day here...



lmao


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

kathstew said:


> Ok. Thanks. I know I sound like an idiot, and I apologize for that. I was just never expecting something like this. I was told I had two females, and now I am scrambling for information.
> 
> I appreciate all of this. And I will get better, I promise.


No...you don't sound like an idiot and no need to apologize....we don't know things unless we ask.....but kinda cool now that you get to watch a young male develop into a beautiful creature......


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> No...you don't sound like an idiot and no need to apologize....we don't know things unless we ask.....but kinda cool now that you get to watch a young male develop into a beautiful creature......


I second the watching the male develop.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Don't feel bad at all! We were all there at some point. The point is you learn and move on and one day down the road another person shows up on the forum in your situation and then you have a chance to pass on the experience you've gained from other members


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That happens all the time! Even people who've been here for a while sometimes get a female, thinking it's a male.  Don't feel bad. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

It may still be a female, hard to say. Do you have a pic you can post here of both of them? I had a female VT who I SWORE was a male, until I saw her releasing eggs and eating them >.> Just so you know, even if the fish turn out to be both females, I would separate them unless you want to have a sorority. With just the 2 of them they will continually fight and attack each other, but with say, 3 more females it will cut down on the aggression. 

Good luck!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

So, do females release unfertile eggs regularly, or does a male usually need to squeeze the eggs out? I am just curious as to if I should be keeping an eye out for little eggs. XD

Thanks Panthera.  I separated them yesterday, and they seem much happier. I'd keep them together with more females, but I don't have the room to get a big enough tank for three or more fish at the moment. I would love to in the future, though. 
I have pictures posted on http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=63739 if you are interested in helping with the genders. 
THANKS!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No problem! We all make mistakes...heck I was trying to breed two males together 2 months ago!!!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I've taken more pictures of my fish, and people are now saying she is a female. Lets hope she stays a female! LOL

I'm glad I am not the only one who has made mistakes with this!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd say she's a female - notice that she doesn't open her gill covers to about 90* (males do). Plus the body shape .... (sorry I can't explain this part - only that it looks female to me).
She is a great looking long finned betta.


----------



## thestompa (Feb 4, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> No problem! We all make mistakes...heck I was trying to breed two males together 2 months ago!!!


Wow . Hahaha.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

That's pretty funny Mr. V!!!1


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Females will drop eggs if they aren't bred. They don't need a male to squeeze them out.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Drama Queen!
Everything is now undercontrol here lol. They are in a 5.5 galloon divided. Very happy now.


----------

